# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Proza popullore e Drenices

## Kreksi

Ketu ne kete teme do perpiqemi të  vendosim pjese nga tregimet popullore te drenices te mbledhura nga Anton Qetta.

                                                   Proza popullore e Drenicës			
nga: Anton Qetta

   Kishin qenë njëherë katër vllëzër. Prindërit i kishin pasur ende gjallë! Babai i tyre kishte kursye pakë ari tërë jetën përë djemt, qe tiu lere  trashigim pakë pasuri.
Një ditë plaku vendosi që tua ndaj djemve pasurin sa ishte gjallë...
E thirri më te madhin dhe i tha:
- Biro , une po vdes, jam plakur! Fol, a i do njëqind dukat të korrupcionit apo një të fituar më njersë?
- Po i due qato njëqindë të korruptueme, - ia kthen i biri.
Plaku ja dha njiqind dukatë të fituar nga korrupcioni.
E thirri pastaj djalin e dytë e i tha edhe atij: a po i don qeto njëqind dukat të korupcionit apo një dukat të fituar më ndjersë, biro?
- Po i dua njëqind dukat të korrupcionit, i tha edhe i dyti...
Ja dha edhe atij njëqind lira të korrrupcionit.
- Kur i erdhi radha më të voglit plaku e pyeti edhe ate se a po i don 100 dukatë të korrupcionit apo një të fituar me njersë...
- Une po e dua një të fituar më ndjers,- i tha më i vogli.
Plaku ia zgjati vetëm një dukatë e i tha:
- Shiqo biro se ç'ka po të thëm: kur t'jeshë më s'ngushti , shko tek aj dollapi pas derës së oborrit dhe do gjëjsh aty diqka.
Nuke vonoj shumë e plaku ju vdiç e vorrosën.
Ditë pas ditësh u përhap lajmi se në një qytet aty afër kishte arritur një bukuroshe e rrallë!
Vetëm Zoti kishte ditur ta fali ashtu...
Kishte dal shpallja se kush don me ia parë vetëm gishtin e dores hymja kushton 100dukat!
Përë të parë tërë  trupin e saj s'kishte kush pasuni të madhe...
Nga të katër anët u quen populli t'ia shofin vetëm gishtin e dorës asaj bukuroshës.

Edhe ata dy vllëzrit që i kishin marrur trashëgim nga i ati nga njëqind dukatë, shkuan e i dhan vetëm që t'ia shofin gishtin e dorës asaj bukuroshes.
E kryen këte deshirë dhe u kthyen në shtëpi. Ndërsa vllau i tyre i vogli pra, vervitej në oborr të shtëpis, i merzitur shumë se  aj s'kishte mundësi kurrë, vetëm më një monedh ari s'lejonin të futesh as në qytetë.
"Hajt -thot me veti - t'ia hedhi një sy, mbas qasaj dere në dollapë -si i kishte thën plaku.
Kur shkoi, e gjeti aty n'at dollapë  një helmetë(kaskë) të vjetër. E vuri mbi kokë e shkoj...
Shkon e i thotë nënës: 
- Nënë, kam uri, ma jepë pakë bukë!
- Mirë more biri nënës, po unë s'po të shof fare, ku je mshefur ti?
- Qe nën ku jam para teje, mos je qorrua?
- S'po të shof biro, ku je?
Kur e hoqi  helmeten, qeshi e ëma.
Keshtu që djali e kuptoj që më këtë helmetë njeriu s'dukej fare!- e kërceu nga gëzimi e tha : - Sa jam i lumtur n'kete ditë! Ngrëni pakë ushqimë në shtëpi dhe shkoj drejt e në qytet, si vllëzërit e tijë. 

Para hyrjes së dhomës se bukuroshës ishte tollovi e madhe! Ky djaloshi kishte vue helmeten dhe ngjitet perpjet shkallve duke i shtyer njerzit me gjoks e me brryla dhe u fut mbrenda, në dhomën e saj derisa ajo nga dritarja ua tregonte shikuesve vetëm gishtin e dorës... Kur mbaroj koha përë publikun, njerzit filluan të shpërndahën dhe bukuroshja u largua nga dritarja dhe u ulë të pushojë në karikë.
Përë një çastë, pa e vrejtur bukuroshja, djaloshi e hoçi helmetën nga koka ...
Kur e pa bukuroshja e dheut u habitë!
- Po ti ka hyre?
- Hyra për dere...
- N'këtë dhom s'ka mundur te hyje ende as pasanikët më të mëdhenjë, as tregtarë se s'kan pasur para të mjaftueshme, po ti?
- Une kam shumë dukat!
- Ku e ke?
- Qe, e kam këte helmetë!- dhe e qiti n'krye e s'po doket më! Pastaj e hoçi prap dhe po dukej.
- Ma jep njëhere ta shofë?
-Jo, vetëm nese ma jep besën që do martohesh më mua.
Bukuroshja u kujtua një qast dhe ia ktheu djaloshit:
- Besa të qoftë!- i tha bukuroshja dhe ky ia dha helmeten.
Ajo e mori helmeten dhe e vuri n'krye helmeten. Djaloshi tani se shifte fare se ku gjindej bukuroshja. Kur e ndegjoj pasë pake kohe zëri n e saj:
- Roje! Kapne këtë njeri që është futur në dhomen time pa leje!
Kur hyni roja e panë, e rrafën pak dhe e hudhen përjashta. Keshtu e hupi djaloshi helmeten dhe u kthye në shtëpi i brengosur shumë më kokë t'ulur...
Ishte merzitur shumë por s'kishte q'të bënte tjetër...

I ra ndërmendë se në dollapë kishte pasur edhe diçka tjetër. Shkoj e gjeti në dollapë një vazë të mbyllur më dyllë! Kur e hapi nga vaza dilnin plot monedha dukati!!!
Prap e mbylli. Sa herë e çelte vazën u bënte grumbulli më dukat para këmbëve të tijë!
"- Sa i lumtur që jam sotë! Pa e provue edhe njëhere me hy tek bukuroshja se la!"
Grumbulloj monedha ari sa mujti ti barti dhe shkoj drejt në qytet tek bukuroshja...
- Sa para kushton përë të parë hyrin në dhomen esajë?- i pyti rojen.
- Hajt, more djalë, se ska pasanikë as tregtar ne keto anë qe mund të paguaj një sasi ari perë të hyr deri tek ajo!
- Sa dukat kushton, - nguli këmbë djaloshi.
Mbasi ashtu po don ta shofish duhet të paguash kaqë dukatë dhe djaloshi ua jep sa i kan kerkuar dhe hyn në dhom të bukuroshes per s'dyti herë.
Mirëpo bukuroshja po e njef mënjëherë! I thot:
- Si qyne ti prapë ketu?
- Une kam mjaftë dukatë, të mbuloj si duash!
- Ku e ke dukatin?
- E kam një gjësendë me veti që më furnizon me dukat sipas nevojes. Po desha e mbushi ketë dhomë plotë dukatë!
- Dua me pa me syt e mi, se s'po të besoj!
- Djaloshi e nxori nga gjoksi vazën dhe ia çeli grykën, e mënjëherë u ba tuba më dukat.
Kur e pa vajza e bukur dhomen e mbushur më dukatë i tha:
- Mbylle se po martohëm mënjëhere me ty!
- Kurrsesi - ia kthen djaloshi.
Mirëpo dalëngadalë duke folur, vajza e merrë më të mirë djaloshin dhe e bind më në fun e ky ia jep vazenë magjike.
Kur  ja mori vazën ajo shkoj tek dollapi dhe e vuri helmeten në kokë, e djaloshi më se shifte. Ajo lëshoj një klithje dhe mënjëherë erdhi roja e rrafën prapë dhe e hudhen përjashta.
Iku djali e u kthye prap në shtëpi ashtu i merzitur shumë veç sa se lan mendët.
Vëndosi që përë herë të fundit të shofi se mos ka diçka në dollap. 
Dy herë i shkoj mundi kot.
Kur shkon e hap dollapin dhe mbrënda e gjën një shpatë të shkurtë. E kapi dhe e nxori shpatën më shpejtësi...
Mbrenda nga melli i shpatës doli një zë.
Nga frika njëher e mbylli por e nxori prapë shpatën dhe u ndegjua i njëjti zë...
- Fol, ç'ka deshiron, ç'ka deshiron?

- Po dua  të më lshoni në dhomen e bukuroshës, n'kët qastë në këtë qytet!
Pa pritmas një fuqi e padukshme e lëshoj djaloshin në mes të dhomês së bukuroshës.
Kur e pa prapë djaloshin në dhomë i tha:
- Po si hyne prap ti ketu?
- Për Zotin, me s'të tregoj kurrë - ia kthei djaloshi.
- Tregom se nesër do martohëmi, besen po ta japi!
Më në fund djaloshi bindet dhe ia tregon shpaten.
Ai e nxjerri shpaten nga melli dhe u degjua një zë.Bukuroshja u largua nga frika.
Ky e mbylli prapë shpaten dhe i tha asaj: e shef, une bëj çka dua më këtë shpatë.

- Ma jep njëhere ta shofi i tha vajaza se neser ti do jesh i imi- dhe keshtu ajo prapë ja morri mendët djaloshit.
Ia dha shpaten bukuroshes. Kur e mori, ajo e çeli dhe u ndegjue zëri: 
"...fol, ç'kerkoni nga une" ......
Bukuroshja pergjigjet: dua që të kapni këtë njeri dhe lshone diku ne një ishull të largët që mos ta shofi kurrë me sy!
Një fuqi e madhe e padukshëme e mbështjelli djaloshin dhe e lshoj në mes të një ishulli, largë tokës.
Kur i fshini syet djali pa se ishte mjedis deti në një ishull të vetmuar. Nga merzia veq q'ka se lan mendët e kresë. Dikur u untue fortë, s'kishte ngrën ca ditë. Duke shetitur bregut të detit i shef se aty kishte fiqa. Ia nis e po ha fiqa derisa u ngie. Kur pushoj pakë vrejti se po i dalin brinat nga koka! Lëshoj klithje të tmerrëshme por s'kishte njeri aty fare qe ti dali në ndihmë.
- I mjeri une se ç'më gjeti, tani u bëra edhe me brina...si t'ia bëj hallit? Si të kthehëm  në shtëpi keshtu? Tërë bota do qeshi më më mua!
Duke ecur kështu, arriti në skajin tjetër të  ishullit dhe mengjesi e zgjoj aty djaloshin duke u rrezitur.
U untue prapë. S'kishte tjetër të ngreje aty pos fiqa. I'a nisi dhe po ngrën prapë fiqa.
Kur vrejti pas ni kohe se po i bien brinat. U gëzue shumë pa masë që u shkarkue nga një dertë i madh. E mbushi një gjep plotë fiqa (që i bin brinat ) pastaj kthehet edhe në jug e mbushi një gjep me (fiqa që dalin brinat) U afrua buz detit duke thirrur ndihmë.
Dikur kah mbramja peshkatarët e hetojn dhe e qesin në tokë në tjetren anë.

Keshtu i lodhur e plotë mllëf hecte ashtu pa da, tërë ditën, derisa mbërrin më në fund në qytetin e bukuroshës.
Aty në at qytet fiqat ishin tepër të rrallë. Mori djaloshi një shportë të vogël dhe shkon kah dera e bukuroshes e po thrret: qe ketu fiqa të ëmbël si mjalti, fiqa të ëmbël!
Bukuroshja i thote sherbtorës sëvetë: shko merrmi nja gjashtë fiqa, dhe ajo shpejt zbret shkallëve dhe  e ja sjelli fiqat vajzës së bukur.

Më vonë pas do ditesh, kishte dal lajmi se bukuroshja po kerkonte doktorr përë tu sheruar nga një smundje e pasherueshme. Thonin se ajo dergjej në shtrat dhe askushi se dinte qe asaj i kishin dalur brinat. Keshtu qe më shpres se doktoret do t'ia heqin brinat ajo kishte shpenzuar tërë pasurin qe e kishte fitua, nga populli i mjerë.
Djaloshi kishte mësuar që më si kishte ngelur bukuroshës as një dukat çohet e kalon prap para deres së bukuroshes duke thirrur:  shërojmë ç'do smundje, sherojmë ç'do smundje!
Bukuroshja i thotë sherbëtores së vetë: shpejt me ma sjell qat doktorr ketu.
Pas pakë hyn djaloshi i veshun si doktorr në dhomë të bukuroshes dhe e pa ashtu si më keqë, se fiqat kishin kryer punën si e priste. Ajo se njihte fare djaloshin kishte hallin tek brinat që i rëndonin kokën dhe i thot:
- Doktor, a mundesh të mi hjekish brinat? - e pyeti vajza.
- Po, por duhet të pres ketu në dhomën tënde pa dal fare, së paku  tridhjet ditë, se duhet me lyer brinar disa here në ditë. Ajo pranon dhe  keshtu djali merr guxim e i thot:
- Vetëm me një kushtë, pra. Nese më pranon perë burrin tuaj!
Mbasi ajo kishte tepër nevoj i thot:
- Po ta dha besen se si të më bien brinat në tokë ne kemi me u martua, keshtu  e lidhen kushtin.
- Bukuroshe, a po më njef se kush jam une?- ia bëri djali.
-Jo!- ia ktheu ajo.
- Po met thën se une jam qaj djali qe ti ma ke marrur helmeten, ma ke marrur vazen dhe shpaten magjike ç'ka thue ti?
- Pa të marr per burrë se la, i thot vajza.
Mbasi kishin jetuar një muaj së bashku të mbyllur në njëdhomë, bukuroshja u mësua dhe më s'donte ta largonte djalin nga veti. Kur e pa djali se ajo tani ishte dashuruar në të ia dha fiqat që i hjekin brinat.
Posa i ngreni fiqat, bukuroshja e shkundi kokën dhe brinat i ran në tokë! 
Të nesërmen dy të rinjët u martuan dhe kaluan një jetë të lumtur së bashku sa ishin gjallë.

Pershtatur nga: Kreksi

----------


## Dorontina

ket rroman po dufka me lexu ne fotele se ne karrik pk zorê  :buzeqeshje: 
dot shkruj edhe une nji dit tjeter
pergzime temen interesant kreksi...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Dervish Goxhuli shkon ne Baicë me marrë kashtë, se andej kah Makerrmali krejt e kishin kallê shkiet, e nuk u gjinke askud. Shkon ne Baicë me kerr, e ngarkon kashten, por në ate moment hyjnë ushtria austiake, kishte fillua lufta e pare... 

Por i zoti i shtepisë kur i sheh dy gjandarë qe hyjne mbrenda ne oborr pa cakat ne kapexhik, e merr martinen e t'i vret te dytë. As pesë minuta me vonë vijne forca tjera ushtaresh dhe e rrethojne shtepinë, por meshkujt kishin ikur pas kullës e drejet ne mal. Vetem Dervishi mbetet aty n'oborr para kive e po këqyr spektakel... 
Një gjandar i ofrohet e thote, "ti, çka po ban ketu " ?
Ai ia kthen; 
"- Nuk jam nga ky vend, jam ardh' prej Makerrmalit me ble kashtë e me nxuni ky taksirat"
"Ani mirê pra, per mysafir i ke 20 huj". U jep urdhnin gjandrve me e pshtet per kumlle dhe nisin e e rrehin te shkreti Dervish, derisa kamtë nuk e mbajn. Ashtu llam e gjuajn mbi kerrin me kashtê dhe i thojne "shko tash"...

Tuj shkue udhes kah Tërsteniku e pysnin gjinja " o Dervish, shyqyr qe paske gjet kashtê, po a kish mà ?
Dervishi u thoshte; "o, po more sa dush ka" 
Ata e vetshin po sa e ke ble o Dervish a ishte shtrejt ?
Dervishi iu thoshte; -" veç 20 huj !"

I lumi ti ia bejshin, po shkojmë menjehere edhe na me ble se krejet lire te koka - veç 20 huj!... ?

----------


## Slfi

Shkoi lepuri tu mjeku i dhamve. Po i thot:
 A ban me m'i nreqe dhamet e me m'i vu ma t'mdhaj se e kam anmikun e forte, dhelpnen.
 Mjeku ja nreqi dhamet si desht lepri. Lepri ju falenderue e po shkon fushes. 
Kur mrrini tu ni uje, po i kqyr dhamet e vet n'uje. Ju duken t'vogjel edhe u frigue qe s'un e sulmon dhelpnen me to. Shkoi prap tu mjeku e i tha me ja vu dhamet edhe ma t'mdhaj. At'here mjeku i tha:
 Dhambe ma t'mdhaj s'kemi, po ty ba lazem me ta marue ni zemer tjeter, e un zemren s'un ta maroj!

_Teme e qelluar kreksi_

----------


## Slfi

U ankue mali kunra sakices qe o'i pret shume e s'po i len dru n'kame. I thane malit:
 Shka po ankohesh qe ja ki dhane bishtin. Mos me kane bishti yt s'kish mujt me t'pre kurr.

----------


## Slfi

Ishin  kan vllaznue dielli e hana. Shkon hana ni dite per qef tu dielli edhe ja con ni pare tesha bakshish. Dielli gzohet edhe e pret mire. Mbas disa dite vjen dielli m'e pa hanen. S'i bjen kurgja. Hana i thot:
 Qysh u ba puna kshtu? Une erdha e t'i pruna ni pare tesha bakshish, e ti s'um prune kurgja!
Dielli i tha:
 Po ti kurre njejte s'po rrin: here hic, her n'ngjys, here e plote e nuk dita qysh me t'i pre teshat, per qata s't'i pruna.

----------


## Slfi

Magarin e kishin pas vete ni here:
 A ki qef me t'ngarkue perpjetze a teposhtze?
 Valla, as perpjetze, as teposhtze!

----------


## Slfi

Njani shkoi me u rrue tu ni berber. Berberi e kish pase zakon m'u livdue shume.
Kur e rruejti myshterine, filloi me i thane:
 Balla boll mire t'kam rrue, valla boll mire t'kam rrue.
Myshteria edhe i nej gati e i tha:
 Valla edhe une boll mire t'kam nejt.

----------


## salihaj

> Njani shkoi me u rrue tu ni berber. Berberi e kish pase zakon m'u livdue shume.
> Kur e rruejti myshterine, filloi me i thane:
>  Balla boll mire t'kam rrue, valla boll mire t'kam rrue.
> Myshteria edhe i nej gati e i tha:
>  Valla edhe une boll mire t'kam nejt.


Për tregime të Drenicës
Murtezi i Demovite nga Kërrnina kishte qenë i varfër. Mirëpo, punëtor i madh dhe shumë i ndershëm. Një ditë vjeshte punon te Dan Shalaku. Në bisedë e sipër bie llafi rreth pastërrmës. Murtezi i varfër e nuk kishte mundësi me pre pastërrmë për dimër i thotë Danit:
-	Allahile Dan a donë me pre diç për pastërrmë sivjet?
-	Dani, me emër të Zotit fortë edhe te mirë, eja shikoje në Ahur!
-	Murtezi gëzohet! Duke shkuar për në shtëpi vet me vete thotë: qe besa nuk ka me më bë zë për darkë të pastërrmës, por pa ja ba edhe unë një çivi nuk e la!
Erdhi dita, pastërma u pre, por Dani nuk e thirri Murtezin. Mirëpo, Murtezi fshehët në ahur pas shkallëve të kullës. Dani për ta la gojën dhe për tu betuar se e ka thirr del në krye të shkallëve dhe thërret:  Ooo Murtez Dema uooo!!! Murtezi pa një pa dy del nga nën shkallët e bërtet me sa zë ka: Ooo!!! Këtu jam o Dan Shalaku oreee!!!
Edhe miqtë e mi të nderuar paskan dalë nga Sofra e madhe e Drenicës!  Qe besa edhe Murtez Dema ju rrinë prapa.  Shkon Drenica hapa Rama islamit shkon për prapa!!!

----------


## salihaj

Në kohen e turkut në një qytet kishte bërë zullum të madh në popull një elefant. Pashai qe sundonte në atë vilajet për një ankesë qe e bënte banori ja këpuste kokën. Ditë, prej ditësh, tubohen banorët për të gjet mundësinë si me u ankuar te pashai kundër këtij elefanti (fil) i kanë thënë të parët tonë. E vetmja mundësi del se Nastradini është ai qe mund të ju ndihmoi. E lusin Nastradinin për të ju ndihmuar, Nastradini pranon vetëm me një kusht. Kushti ishte qe të gjithë bashkë me shkua te pashai pa u nda asnjëri. Nisen drejt pashait. Duke u afruar sarajeve te pashait, zvogëlohej numri i banorëve. Kur Nastradini mbërrin te dera e pashait ngel vet pa asnjë banor. Kërkon nga sejment qe ta pranoi pashai dhe pashai e pranon.
-	Mirë se erdhe Nastradin hoxha!
-	Mirë se u gjeta lartmadhëria e Juaj!
-	Po çfarë e mirë të ka qitë në këtë kohë te unë?
-	Banorët e këtij vilajeti nuk po ju del një fil, po e kërkonin edhe një!!!
-	Falë nderit qe erdhe për këtë kërkesë, edhe unë për të parën herë do ta plotësoi këtë kërkesë, thotë pashai!!!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Ish kan njani e kish pas ble nje dash per kurban po bajrami bajagi larg edhe qka ban ky shkon e vet 1 mik te vetin qe ka pas shume dele i thot a ban me prue se spo rrin dashi vet deri te vje vakti. Ai miku i thot po more bjere edhe e kap i zoti dashit dashin e qon te miku e len aty edhe kthehet prej shpije.

Nja 3 dite para se me ardh vakti me shku me marr dashin ky niset e shkon te miku hin ne ode kuvenojn veten per sdyti e streti qysh a kane adeti. Edhe i zoti shpis ka falen po i thot te zotit te dashit na ka kan i qederr mbram , i pergjigjet ai hajde hajri e dafte qka pas ka kris.

I zoti shpise ja kthen i thot na ka ra ujku mbrame ne torishte edhe e ka hanger dashin tan po mos u merzit burr i dheut.

Ky i zoti dashit ja kthen , jo he burr spo merzitna une per dashin tem, po ma shume jam ka merzitna per ata desht e tu qka kan hek prej ujkut deri e ka gjet dashin tem .

----------


## Slfi

U kish pas ra uku cobanve ner dhen. Qen e coban i bine ukut n'shpine. Tuj ik uku, qe edhe ni magar para dhenve ish kane, e ja dha edhe ai ni shkelem. At'here uku foli:
 Qenve e cobanve hallall u kofte, veq magarit, si s'kesh tu i ba kurgja, kurr hallall mos i koft!

----------

